# Heart Rate



## soccer50 (Jul 18, 2003)

Whats your guyz reesting heart rates? Should be low since all you are in shape. I have a friend in Thailand who has a resting heart rate of 57 bpm. He trained in muay thai since he was 5 and know he's 30. He retired 10 years ago but still trains.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## grimfang (Jul 18, 2003)

oooopss... edited.. wrong thread.. my bad


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 18, 2003)

My resting rate is around 50-60.
Hell if its beating I'm happy.
My blood pressure is diferent on each side of my body but runs around 110/60 on the right side and a little lower on the let when I am at work. When working out I have never takn it maybe I should.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

The last time I checked it on a machine it was 54. As anyone knows it can change from moment to moment.


----------

